# Kentucky Elk Hunt



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone apply and get drawn for Kentucky's Elk Hunt? Bull Elk season starts next week.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bull Elk season here in Kentucky is about over. Information and pictures of the results can be found here: http://fw.ky.gov/elk07bullhunt.asp

If you've ever wanted to hunt elk out west, make sure you apply for a Kentucky permit next year. Most people don't even realize that Kentucky has elk or even an elk season. You don't have to travel far to shoot monster elk.

Check out these monsters:


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I had absolutely NO IDEA that kentucky #1 HAD elk, or #2 have enough to actually have a season on them!!!!


----------

